# Ignore "audio selection" choices on DVDs since receivers decode Stereo 2.1, 5.2, etc



## RAJBCPA (Jul 31, 2021)

I've always been confused by this.

I suppose there is no change in sound when this is switched back and forth.


----------



## Philnick (Jul 9, 2008)

Unless the disk is programmed to send a surround track by default, it will default to sending stereo and you'll have to choose the surround track.

Doesn't matter whether the receiver can decode true 5.1 if the track the disk sends is only stereo.


----------



## fokakis1 (Feb 29, 2012)

Never ignore! Always choose the best track your system can handle. Usually Atmos, TrueHD, DTSX, etc.


----------



## Philnick (Jul 9, 2008)

In the case of DVDs, the choice is usually between PCM stereo and Dolby Digital or DTS 5.1. PCM being lossless CD quality, the other two being lossy-compressed surround, with DTS sounding better than DD.

Blu-ray has enough space to include lossless surround in Dolby TrueHD and DTS HD Master Audio.

Dolby Atmos and DTS:X, which add overhead channels, came in with UHD disks.

Streaming services generally do not use DTS but use DD or DD+, which is better than DD and can carry up to 7.1 and Atmos, though still lossy. .


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

Philnick said:


> Dolby Atmos and DTS:X, which add overhead channels, came in with UHD disks.
> 
> .


FWIW, there are a great deal of regular BD titles with Atmos and DTSX. Something that is sometimes unfortunate is that the UHD versions have filtered bass content sometimes starting as high as 35 or 40hz. This also happened occasionally when the same titles were re-released on BD from dvd. A quick one that comes to mind is master and commander. The bd version rolls of much higher than the original dvd with dts track. 
I absolutely loathe that they do this. It sure why my subs have to go hungry because of so many soundbars in the world…lol


----------



## zhrabi (Aug 24, 2021)

I spent one whole night trying to figure it out by myself, and right after I did manage to get it working, I found your video! Too bad I didn't find it before!



192.168.100.1 192.168.1.1


----------

